# force flowering from seed



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 18, 2012)

if you don't wait till your plants mature on their own and force them into flowering early, how much stress will this cause?

i'm not looking for exact %'s but just a general idea if its even worth it.

- will it diminish yield?
- cause herms?
- will it slow growth temporarily, then be fine after a few days of recovery?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2012)

Diminished yield?  Absolutely

Cause hermies?  Probably not

Will it slow growth temporarily, then be fine after a few days of recovery?  It shouldn't slow growth, but it will encourage them to stretch.  

I personally have never really had much luck growing 12/12 from seed.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 18, 2012)

i dont want to start 12/12 from seed, but say i veg for 4-5 weeks, and the plants still don't show sex. then force flower the plants. will the plants still stress the same? diminished yield, herms, and such


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think there is such a thing as actually "forcing" a plant to flower. Plants that are not sexually mature can't be forced into being sexually mature. I agree with THG...12/12 from seed or too early leads to increased stretching. Jmo


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 21, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't think there is such a thing as actually "forcing" a plant to flower. Plants that are not sexually mature can't be forced into being sexually mature. I agree with THG...12/12 from seed or too early leads to increased stretching. Jmo



According to everything I've come across this is true.  No matter what light schedule the plant is on from seed it will not start to flower until its sexually mature.

sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2012)

Clones are a whole different story.  As they are the same biological age as the plant they came from, clones can be put right into 12/12.  You will definitely have a lower yield though with no veg, but they will flower if the mother was mature.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 21, 2012)

Four to five weeks of vedge should work for you. They shouldn't stress and they will mature under HPS. They won't get real big, but they will produce for you -- good luck....

Peace


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 21, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Four to five weeks of vedge should work for you. They shouldn't stress and they will mature under HPS. They won't get real big, but they will produce for you -- good luck....
> 
> Peace



i prolly should have worded the post differently. but this is what i was looking for.

basically my last grow from seed took forever for the plants to mature on their own (7weeks). i didnt wanna have to wait that long before i could cut clones and flip them. basically i was trying to find out if i'd be causing too much unwanted stress by flipping them at about 4weeks.

thanks for all the responses


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 21, 2012)

imo 4-5 weeks is ok, if they havent shown sex by then they will very soon, at 4-5 weeks i say go for it, but watch for males closely. just another reason why clones RULE.:headbang:


----------



## Locked (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah if you are just talking about pushing those stubborn plants that don't show after 4 weeks or more then go for it...especially if they have alternating nodes and have not shown preflowers.


----------

